# AMD Gaming Rig around 45k



## RiGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming - Crysis, GTA IV, LOTR, Assasin's Creed, BF3, DIRT. 
Work - AutoCAD 2012, 3DsMAX, Video Editing. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Rs.45000 without monitor and HDD (Max-Rs.50000).

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Only if its safe and needed.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:None.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I'm about to get one. Dell 20" LED. 1600x900 resolution.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HDD & Monitor.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Q2

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Twice.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Trivandrum. Can buy locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Please don't suggest Intel. I want an AMD rig which is future proof. I have no plan to crossfire in future. Yesterday I posted here for an Intel rig configuration and overnight somthing came over me and I've changed into an AMD fan boy. So help me with this.


----------



## vaibhav (Feb 20, 2012)

Well amd is not good for gaming but i am gonna help anyways.
AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Phenom II 1090T Processor- 9k
Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 4x2=8gb 3k
amd powercolor 6950 2gb dual fan- 16.5k
BIOSTAR A880GZ AM3+ -3.5k
Corsair builder series 600 Watts PSU 3.7k
Cooler Master Elite 311 Mid Tower Cabinet -2k
a ssd ( it makes a day and night experience) ADATA 500 Series 60 GB SSD - 6k

total
43.7k
Well at that resolution 6950 2gb will max out all settings . The mobo is am3+ compatible so you can change processor to piledriver when they are released also it has sata III support. I saw all prices from flipkart. Make sure the ssd is sata III compatible one. 6950 2gb easily unlocks to 6970 2gb and is currently the 3rd best graphic card from amd and the cpu is also 6core and overclockable. This rig is insanely powerful and easily last atleast 3 years without any upgrade.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

In your previous thread, your budget was 55K. In that case, i5-2400 (11.5k) + H67 (6k) + HD 6950 motherboard made sense.

In this case, your budget is 45K. So, Phenom II X4 955 BE (5.8k) + Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 (4.5k) + HD 6950 makes sense.

As far as "future proofing" is concerned, none config is more future proof than the other. Just get the best whatever your budget is. That's the only way to futureproofing.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

Any clue when the Piledriver series will be released?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2012)

never ever think of a phenom processor with a cheap 3.5k motherboard.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> never ever think of a phenom processor with a cheap 3.5k motherboard.



ASUS M5A88-M / Asus M5A97 / Gigabyte GA-880GM
Which one is best for gaming? I'm planning to go for Phenom II 1090T. Is that a good option or should I wait for Piledriver?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

for gaming, none. GPU determines how games will run. get the Gigabyte one. at least you'll be tension free in case you ever need to give your board for warranty claims. 

Nobody knows when Piledriver will be released or if it'll be late or worth the money. go for 1090T as it is worth the money for your job. for motherboard you may look for 990FX chipset based board.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm putting forward a trial configuration. Here it is

AMD Phenom II 1090T                           ~ 9100
Gigabyte GA-880GM                              ~ 5800
Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6850                ~ 10000
2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1600MHz) ~ 3200
Cooler Master Elite 430 Black                  ~ 3200
Corsair GS600                                      ~ 4250
Asus DRW-24B3ST                                ~ 1150
Logitech MK200                                    ~ 700
F&D A-520                                           ~ 2000
Numeric 600 VA                                    ~ 1800

Total ~ Rs.41200

>Is it good enough to play games maxed out on a 20" monitor?
>Motherboard good for overclocking (in future)?


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

^^

For overclocking a Phenom II X6 1090T, Asus M5A97 @ 6200 should be the bare minimum.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 20, 2012)

for gamming, my vote is for intel setup ..


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

See, he has AutoCAD and 3dsmax listed there. 6 cores are better in that case.

Gaming at high resolutions is GPU limited, so all you need is a fast GPU and a fast enough CPU.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^
> 
> For overclocking a Phenom II X6 1090T, Asus M5A97 @ 6200 should be the bare minimum.



Bare minimum? You say that its not good enough for overclocking? Could you mention some other budget boards good for overclocking? (Although I'm no planning to OC as soon as I buy)



dibya_kol said:


> for gamming, my vote is for intel setup ..



Not just blind gaming. I'll be using it for my work too. Anyway I'm not going for Intel. Thanks.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ I recommend Asus M5A97 PRO with Phenom II X6 1090T.

Asus M5A97 for X4. But you should go for the above.



RiGOD said:


> Not just blind gaming. I'll be using it for my work too. Anyway I'm not going for Intel. Thanks.


lol..it's fine. But any particular reason for that?


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha, I know very well that even an i5-2400 can kick the ass outta this configuration. But still I prefer AMD. No specific reason, just my instincts

This is getting tight I guess.

1.Phenom II 1090T+Asus M5A97-PRO+Radeon HD 6850 ~ Rs.27200
2.Phenom II 970+Asus M5A97+Radeon HD 6950 ~ Rs.29000

Which one would be better?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

My gut feelings tell me that the 1090T and HD6850 would be better. Try to squeeze in an HD6870 at least, in the place of an HD6850. But this is just my opinion. If you can increase the budget by just a bit, go for the HD6870

Our forum member Cilus uses the Phenom II X6 1090T processor. You can PM him about how good that CPU is for multithreaded tasks at your budget


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

Have anyone here OC'd 1090T on Asus M5A97? I'm thinking of going for a better GPU rather than spending money on the PRO version of the board. Is it good or what?


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

go for asus formula V motherboard the best board for gaming with amd


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ the ROG Crosshair Formula board is overloaded with enthusiast features. I'm pretty sure that the OP wont require so much power under his command 

A good micro-atx board will be enough for him, as he is going for a single GPU set up..

Lets see what the senior forum members say. Dont jump to conclusions just yet!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> 1.Phenom II 1090T+Asus M5A97-PRO+Radeon HD 6850 ~ Rs.27200
> 2.Phenom II 970+Asus M5A97+Radeon HD 6950 ~ Rs.29000
> 
> Which one would be better?



970 + Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3 + HD6950  but remember to overclock you'll need proper cooling for both processor as well as VRM.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

So true. I can't extend my budget for a crosshair V or Sabretooth.

1090T+Asus M5A97+HD 6850+Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is the maximum I can invest I guess.

Or else I'll have to put aside the plan of OC'ing and be contended with the stock performance.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

The point in buying a Black Edition part is to overclock and gain additional performance bonuses. Its like buying biriyani and just keeping it in a showcase and not eating it.. at all.. somewhat.. 

anyway, that Asus board should be good for mild overclocks. And i'll say again, try to extend your budget a bit and go for an HD6870. You dont buy processors, motherboards and graphics cards everyday.. so make this purchase count


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2012)

Asus M5A97 has 4+2 phase heatsinked VRMs.

For overclocking Phenom II X6, we usually recommend 6+2 or 8+2 phase VRMs. Asus M5A97 Pro has 6+2 phase VRMs.

Now, you should be fine overclocking X6 with M5A97 even with 4+2 phase as well because Asus is NOT known to include poor quality VRMs and the fact that VRMs are heatsinked. Just make sure that you are not running after records. For mild OCs with X6, even M5A97 is fine. But spending a little more for M5A97 Pro is what everyone will recommend you.


----------



## S_V (Feb 21, 2012)

@RIGOD

Recently I have done lots of Testing Between these processors for HWBOT submission. I can dare say.... AMD 1090T is really Wrong choice. If you can extend your Budget or can wait till you extend Budget, I strongly suggest you to go for i5 2400 for better gaming and application use.  Even with mild OC 1090T can't cope or catch up with stock i5 2400. Forget OC'ing 1090T or any other heavily will only decrease it's life span and not recommend for Normal user. I am not just talking based on Internet Results , this is coming from the one who worked extensively with these two Processors for last 6 months.  Even with 6 Cores 1090T struggled to Run VmWares and the same VM configurations ran quite well with i5 2400 4 cores. 

AMD X6 1090T vs i5 2400 is another example from Internet Results.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

For the sake of effective discussion let me split my buy into two.

1.Fixed part (Everything except CPU+GPU+MB) ~ Rs.16400

2.Variable part (CPU+GPU+MB+Cooler) = 45k-16.4k ~ 28.6k

So that's it. Suggest me the best AMD CPU+GPU+MB+Cooler.

According to ico

1090T + Asus M5A97-PRO + HD6850 + Cooler ~ 29.3k

Another option

970BE + Asus M5A97+ HD6870 + Cooler ~ 27.6k

Which one? Any better suggestions?

Once more, my resolution is 1600x900. I just need a config for games to run fine in that.



S_V said:


> @RIGOD
> 
> Recently I have done lots of Testing Between these processors for HWBOT submission. I can dare say.... AMD 1090T is really Wrong choice. If you can extend your Budget or can wait till you extend Budget, I strongly suggest you to go for i5 2400 for better gaming and application use.  Even with mild OC 1090T can't cope or catch up with stock i5 2400. Forget OC'ing 1090T or any other heavily will only decrease it's life span and not recommend for Normal user. I am not just talking based on Internet Results , this is coming from the one who worked extensively with these two Processors for last 6 months.  Even with 6 Cores 1090T struggled to Run VmWares and the same VM configurations ran quite well with i5 2400 4 cores.
> 
> AMD X6 1090T vs i5 2400 is another example from Internet Results.



Its a fact that everyone in this forum knows dude. Still I'm going for AMD. Suicidal? Waste of money? Whatever. Help me with this if you can. Please stop suggesting Intel.


----------



## S_V (Feb 21, 2012)

well if you set your mind.. I have no Problem mate. 

Still... I would recommend you to go for this

* Prices according to Primeabgb and I am sure you get this same config for couple of Hundred Less in your Local shops..

Intel i5 2400 (10,700) + Intel DH67BL 4 Dimms (5,800)+ HD 6850 1GB(10,000) + CPU Cooler (2000) =  28,500/-

You can Remove CPU cooler(you don't need here) and go for HD 6870 and for same Price and *you are getting Awesome Performance compared to that AMD combination.... *

Now Choice is yours......

EDIT: Just now saw your last Post.... I am out from this Thread... All the Best mate


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks to you S_V. Peace!!!


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

i gotta hand it to you mate! with your budget, anyone would go for intel, but you're vehemently sticking to AMD. Forum member CILUS has the same processor. you can PM him if you wanna know more about the cpu.

Also, the motherboard will allow for a Piledriver upgrade, if the series doesnt get off to a bad start like Bulldozer did.

Anyway. Congrats for your new rig-to-be


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 21, 2012)

I got core i5 2400,it is awesome indeed \m/
I got Sapphire 6870HD regular edition NoN-OC'ed... Not awesome but great card... 6900series is awesome.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 21, 2012)

How about the FX series? The apps he uses need higher cores! 
I myself use Autodesk 3DS MAX 2012 PRO and CS5.5 Master collection.
8 cores are just AWESOME and it helps in rendering graphics and videos really fast!

Processor around 11k and mobo around 6 = great comp
pair a fx + HD 6xxx + 900 series mobo = great performance.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> How about the FX series? The apps he uses need higher cores!
> I myself use Autodesk 3DS MAX 2012 PRO and CS5.5 Master collection.
> 8 cores are just AWESOME and it helps in rendering graphics and videos really fast!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice mate. I'll look into it for sure.

*970BE vs 1090T*

AnandTech - Bench - CPU

Not much difference nah? So how about this one


AMD Phenom II 970                   ~ 7600
Asus M5A97                             ~ 6400
Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6850    ~ 10000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo       ~ 2200

That comes to a total of 26.2k. Good enough for casual gaming @ 1600x900?


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 21, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. I'll look into it for sure.
> 
> *970BE vs 1090T*
> 
> ...



Nice choice .. U can drop cpu cooler and invest it on ram or better cpu .. Stock cooler is good enough, if u nt oc it right now ..


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm already planning to get 2 x 4GB G.Skill RipjawsX. Thanks for the suggestion dibya. But where are the others gone? Come on guys, say something about my latest idea

Hours have passed since the last post (and even that was by me). Seems like everyone's done with this thread


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

Relax bro. Its the weekdays.. Replies will be slow on these days

If you're going for multi-threaded apps, then the 1090T is the better option. And its Black Edition, so easy overclocking! The 970BE is a quad core part and based on the same design as the previous black edition quad cores from the Phenom II X4 line.

If you decide to go for any Black Edition part now, go for an aftermarket cooler. Summer's nearly here, and Phenoms get quite hot, even though the current copper heatpipe stock coolers are better than the aluminium block coolers of the past.

The RAM market is quite stagnant now because of the Hard drive market mainly. So RAM prices wont go up any time soon. So you can buy RAM later as well. But its your choice in the end.

In a nutshell, go for the six core Phenom


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 22, 2012)

But isnt the phenom series discontinued?
will make a problem for warranty and support --'

You can also consider the fx6100 with 880gm or the fx8120
Its best for your needs


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

FX 6100 is way costlier mate. If FX series is good enough I'll go with FX 4100. Waiting for expert opinions here.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

FX4100 isnt worth it. It isnt even a true quad core design. It comprises 2 Bulldozer modules, each of which can process 2 threads. In essence, its closer to the i3-2100 in terms of concept ( 2 cores, 4 threads). The bulldozer architecture isnt properly supported by Windows 7 yet, that and poor single core performance adds to a less than pleasing performance for the cost


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> FX4100 isnt worth it. It isnt even a true quad core design. It comprises 2 Bulldozer modules, each of which can process 2 threads. In essence, its closer to the i3-2100 in terms of concept ( 2 cores, 4 threads). The bulldozer architecture isnt properly supported by Windows 7 yet, that and poor single core performance adds to a less than pleasing performance for the cost



Appreciate the helpful input mate. Sticking to the phenom 970BE right now.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm using the Phenom II 955 Black Edition now and have been using it for a year now. No hitches of any sort. Its a tried and tested piece of kit, but it does get hot, especially during the summer times. So go with the Hyper 212 Evo as well. Get AMD Overdrive software; its a very good tool for overclocking your proccy. No need to go into the bios


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

don't go for cooler if you are not going to overclock. use the PC for a month. if you are unlucky to receive a noisy cooler, then order a new cooler.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

I just suggested the cooler for nice thermals throughout summer


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm planning to buy Hyper 212 Evo too. BTW Cooler Master Elite 430 black is a good option right?


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 22, 2012)

Offtopic: AMD processors are not good for gaming? Can anyone please explain the reason?


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> Offtopic: AMD processors are not good for gaming? Can anyone please explain the reason?



Offtopic? No way mate. I too want some proper explanation for this widespread opinion, when everyone says that gaming relies heavily on GPU  & just partly on CPU.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

Very few games are CPU intensive. As far as i heard, a weak or old CPU can bottleneck current gen graphics processors. So you wont get the most out of your graphics card. RAM is so cheap, that getting a 4GB Corsair module costs just a bit north of a grand. The main factors for an attractive gaming experience is the monitor, graphics card and processor.

All you have to do is make sure that your processor isnt an ancient Sempron or Pentium 4   currently, even Core 2 Duo models Athlon I and Phenom I models will be bottlenecking. The Phenom II architecture is only about 2 or 3 years old, and wont be bottlenecking, especially since you can overclock them


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Well well well, new issues arise. I've been reading a lot of threads an I stumbled upon something I found very crucial.* "At lower resolution gaming, CPU counts more than GPU"*.

So I'll be gaming at a maximum resolution of 1600x900. Considering my resolution what would be the best choice?

1.AMD Phenom II 970+GIGABYTE GA-880GM+Radeon HD 6850
2.AMD Phenom II 1090T+Asus M5A97-PRO+Radeon HD 6850

Will I be wasting my money if I go for the 2nd one coz I'm gaming at 1600x900?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

Get the 970BE. Difference between quad cores and hexa cores in gaming is virtually nil. Hardly any games use more than 2 cores for gaming, although they will be utilising 4 cores soon enough. A quad core is always a safe buy and should be a minimum if going for a setup for playing games as well as doing multi threaded app work...

And both use the same architecture. its just that the first one has 4 cores and the second one has 6 cores. The first one also has a higher stock clock speed, i think. 3.6Ghz, but i maybe wrong...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

i'll also suggest same. get the 960T or 970T (can be unlock to a 6core but mayn't be stable) and add the fastest GPU you can afford. Cause you can add a 2k cooler and overclock it past 4Ghz but overclocking a GPU is not that easy. also not worth it.



RiGOD said:


> * "At lower resolution gaming, CPU counts more than GPU"*.



its nothing like that. at any resolution if you can't keep a good balance, framerates will tumble and crumble. if you buy a Core i7 2600 and add a HD6670, it'll offer same FPS as an AMD Phenom II X4 840 with a HD6670 if you run games at 1024X768. maybe marginally better in case of the 2600.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

If you have an ancient processor like a Sempron or a Pentium Dual Core or something like that, the graphics card can get bottlenecked and provide lower performance than its capable of. The 960T is a very recent CPU, a quad core version of the the Thuban six core Phenom IIs. It has better thermals and also a Turbo core feature that overclocks your processor automatically up to a point, to improve computing performance when necessary


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay then guys. Processor matter is almost done. Its gonna be *970 BE*.

Now the motherboard.

1.ASUS M5A88-M AM3+ ~ 6000

2.ASUS M5A97 ~ 6400

3.GIGABYTE GA-880GM ~ 5000

Which one?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

Go with the 2nd one. Just 400 more for a more recent chipset

Just make sure Asus support is good in your place


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

So the *Asus M5A97*, is that it guys?

Next the most crucial one. GPU

1.HD 6850	~ 10k
2.HD 6870	~ 12.5k
3.HD 6950	~ 15k

Again, my maximum resolution is *1600x900*. I need a GPU which is just required to run games smoothly in my small monitor. So the best buy is?

(Seems like we're getting somewhere)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

HD 6850 should be good enough. But try to go for the MSI Cyclone PE/OC version of the HD6850, that comes factory overclocked and with a better cooler. If you cant find it, go for Sapphire


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

Waiting for more opinions on GPU.

Current proposal

970BE + ASUS M5A97 + HD 6850


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

My vote goes to HD 6850, either MSI Cyclone PE/OC edition or Sapphire


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

So time to put up the first trial configuration.

AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970	-7600
Asus M5A97	                        -6400
Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6850	-10000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	        -2200
2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB	-3200
Cooler Master Elite 430 Black  	-3100	
Corsair GS600	                        -4250
Asus DRW-24B3ST	                -1150
Logitech MK200	                        -800
F&D A-520	                                -2000
Numeric UPS 600 VA	                -1800

It adds up to *Rs.42500*. Opinions?

EDIT:How to show the configuration in a table guys? I tried to wrap a table around the selected text but it doesn't work out as intended.


----------



## Renny (Feb 23, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> Offtopic: AMD processors are not good for gaming? Can anyone please explain the reason?



Per core performance of AMD CPUs are not as good as Intel ones, meaning AMD needs more cores to match Intel's performance,

RiGOD, I suggest you go with the X6, it would perform better in CPU intensive tasks like encoding etc.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

More opinions needed to finalize this rig


----------



## Tarun (Feb 23, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Gaming - Crysis, GTA IV, LOTR, Assasin's Creed, BF3, DIRT.
> Work - AutoCAD 2012, 3DsMAX, Video Editing.
> 
> ...



that is more what i have take into consideration  50k
Core i5 2500k Rs.12850

Maximus Gene z Rs.13500

OCZ Vertex Plus 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive SSD Rs.4950

G.skill 8GB1600 Mhz RAM Rs.3000

LG 24X Sata Internal DVD Writer  Rs.1100

Corsair Cx500 V2 Rs.2950

MSI Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 Rs.8850

NZXT Source 210 Elite Rs.2400

*Total 49650*
Hope that helped 

the core i5 2500k is better then the FX 81xx in almost all fields have a look here
Core i5 vs FX 8150
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kd4dvLJQP4[/YOUTUBE]

that gpu might not max out at 1080p but can play on high almost all games with decent 30FPS+


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

All that money spent on a killer rig and just 30+ FPS? I'd rather go with the non k version of the proccy, get and intel board and buy a 6950 instead. BTW my max resolution is just 1600x900


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

If you dont want an intel rig, go for the AMD config you decided and stay with the HD6850 or HD6870.

Ok, final question for you: INTEL or AMD?

And the 6850 is enough for you ONLY if you dont decide to change your monitor to a Full HD one. At your current resolution, the card is fine


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

Well well well. I relaxed my mind and thought about it for a while. Anyway I'm spending around 50k for this rig, so why not make it a worthy investment rather than being stubborn about this decision. So if necessary I'm ready to go with Intel guys. I want the best possible beastly rig at this price. 

I think its gonna be easy now. Isn't it? BTW will I have to start a new thread for this or finish up the matter in this thread itself?


----------



## Tarun (Feb 23, 2012)

then it will easily max out at 1600x900 with a 6850 will touch 60FPS + and 30FPS+ is quit enough to game at high i can say the non k version will not overclock a bit ask anyone bro 
and if you want to go for a 6870 or 6950 go easily on the motherboard(which i wont recommend when it comes to overclocking)ask for Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gem 3 that the best motherboard for it price and have seen people overclock their i5 and i7 to 4.5 to 5Ghz on that board on Air 
it should cost you around 7000 to 8000 it is available for 122$ on newegg so in INR its Rs.6015.13 i told 7000 to 8000 because everything costs more here


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 24, 2012)

i was scratching my head till now as to why u guyz always propose HD 6850, it always figures even in mid to hi-end configs ? and why not 6950 or even hi-end card.
was reading this review of 6950 and came across this "performance per dollar".
MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr II 2 GB Review - Page 30/32 | techPowerUp
HD 6850 gives most bang for buck at almost all resolutions along with GTX 460 and HD 5670. 
HD 5970, GTX 480 and 5870 offers least bang for buck.
prices were taken from Newegg.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^that costs the same buddy the GTX 560 Ti is for 15k and the 6950 for 14k and the 6850 8.8k


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hey how about Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti? Or is the Sparkle/Palit better?

*Suggest a good cabinet around 3000. Is CM Elite 430 black a good buy?


----------



## Tarun (Feb 24, 2012)

i would say go with a 6950 2GB for around 14k but will it fit in your budget ?? what config do you have in mind untill now ???


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 24, 2012)

Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500*- 12000

Intel DH67CL - 5500

Seagate 1 TB - Already have

2 x G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB - 2400

Corsair GS600 - 4250

Asus DRW-24B3ST - 1150

Logitech MK200 - 800

Dell 20 Inch IN2030M - Already have

Altec Lansing VS2621 - 2250

Numeric UPS 600 VA - 1800

It totals around Rs.30200. So 15k remaining for GPU+Cabinet. I just want to max out stuff on *1600x900*. Is GTX 560 good enough for that job? I really don't want to waste my money here as the resolution is low. No plans to upgrade the monitor whatsoever.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|13000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-8GBXL|3200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1 TB|Already Have
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W|4500
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Dell 20 Inch IN2030M|Already have
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Numeric UPS 600 VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53390
This is the best config for your needs. Use your bargaining skills get it at 50K  To reduce little buy 6870.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey my maximum budget is 45k. I just need a rig to max out at 1600x900. I really don't wanna waste my money for an OC'able processor and board. I'm pretty much settled on the remaining config. Suggest me a good GPU (preferably nVidia) + Cabby @ 15k.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Haha, I know very well that even an i5-2400 can kick the ass outta this configuration.
> 
> Which one would be better?



Only in gaming mate!!!
In 3D max,The core i5 is badly beaten by the 6 core 1090T or even the FX6100.
I am also a Photoshop 3DS max pro user.The difference is clear between the computer at the institution and the computer at home.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Hey my maximum budget is 45k. I just need a rig to max out at 1600x900. I really don't wanna *waste *my money for an OC'able processor and board. I'm pretty much settled on the remaining config. Suggest me a good GPU (preferably nVidia) + Cabby @ 15k.



Change your words, it's not call wasting, it's call an investment. The things you don't need isn't an waste. 

NZXT Gamma + 560 Ti Stock 1GB or Corsair Carbide 400R + 6850


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 24, 2012)

Which among these should I go for?

NZXT Gamma or CM 430 Black? BTW isn't a GTX 560 (non ti) enough to play smoothly at 1600x900?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Which among these should I go for?
> 
> NZXT Gamma or CM 430 Black? BTW isn't a GTX 560 (non ti) enough to play smoothly at 1600x900?



First decide on a cabinet:

Do you need a good looking cabinet with sidepanel for show-off?
Then you're good to go with CM 430

Do you need a better cabinet but a cheap looking feeling?
Then Gamma for you

What I would have done if I was in your place?
Got a gamma 

May be you would like to check Megamind awesome thread of NZXT Gamma. The thread will make you buy it. 

Coming on Gaming:

560 is enough to get smooth gameplay but don't forget about future-proofing. Do you have any plans to re-upgrade in next 3 years?

Get a 560 Ti or 6870 & enjoy gaming.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

just get this and enjoy - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|11150
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|5750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|45163


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just get this and enjoy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Perfect Config For His Needs. 

Jas, Would it be good if he go for 6950 2gb stock one over 1gb custom as games are getting more memory hungry these days? What's your opinion? Also is this the same card that you unlocked into 6970? He games on a 20 inch monitor but 2gb would be more futureproof?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

^thanks. 

and yes Sapphire 6950 2GB Dual Fan Dirt3 @ 16k will be better option.
yes, its same one  i unlocked. 

and yes it will be futureproof.


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey how about NZXT Beta Evo? I liked the looks of it than Gamma's. What's the price?

And yes, If I'm going for the GTX 560/560 Ti which make should I go for? 
EVGA, Zotac, Sparkle or MSI?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 25, 2012)

Go for the MSI Hawk edition or twin frozr ii edition. Factory overclocked and with a good custom cooler to boot!


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 25, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Go for the MSI Hawk edition or twin frozr ii edition. Factory overclocked and with a good custom cooler to boot!



I've been looking for some site ti buy these online, couldn't find any. Can you provide the link here?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 25, 2012)

Tarun said:


> that is more what i have take into consideration  50k
> Core i5 2500k Rs.12850
> 
> Maximus Gene z Rs.13500
> ...



I would like to ask an off topic question.
How does a Core i5 2500k paired with 6870 (in my institution) (1minute) renders slower than the fx8120 (at home) at 37 seconds in 3DS MAX and Adobe Premier Pro (CS 5.5)


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like *EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Superclocked* is apt for my needs and fits in my budget. But how about the warranty and stuff? Does anybody here own an EVGA?


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 26, 2012)

Few queries:-

*Any clue if nVidia Kepler series cards will be available in 15k price range?

*Can't find any local dealer selling nzxt cabinets. Is CM 311 plus a good alternative? It has provision for cable management I guess.

*Will there be a performance difference between i5 2400 & i5 2500?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 26, 2012)

Kepler has to come out first  Yes, it will definitely have a card within that range, but you have to wait a couple of months. If nVidia follow AMD's approach and release their uber cards first and the others in the later months, then you definitely have to wait  a couple of months!

The performance difference between the 2 is just the clock speed. Otherwise, they are architecturally similar and both are enough for gaming purposes! If you happen to be an enthusiast or intend to become one, the locked multiplier and inability to OC the processor might vex you... Else, its a great proccy


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay then, I've decided all the components except the GPU.







*Component*
*Model*
*Price*

Processor	Intel Core i5-2500	11960
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	5460		
RAM	2xG.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB	2400
Cabinet	Cooler Master Elite 311	2100
Power Supply	Corsair GS600	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1130
KB+Mouse	Logitech MK200	710
Speakers	Altec Lansing VS2621	2210
UPS	Numeric 600 VA	1800
Total around 32k leaving approx 13k for the GPU. Keeping my fingers crossed for a fall in prices by Q2. And waiting for KEPLER


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes. Wait up. Kepler should come soon. But yes the 6950 2 gb mentioned by Jaskanwar is properly future proof and will be card to get if you decide against waiting


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been reading a lot about cabinets these days and have decided to go with a NZXT one. Can someone suggest the best one here? (Suggestion from owners shall be highly appreciated lolz)

1.Gamma (Great reviews)
2.Beta Evo (Love its looks, not much reviews)
3.Source 210 Elite (Again, great reviews)

And also suggest me the best online shop to buy it. *No local dealers for NZXT!!!*


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

In my opinion, the difference in stock speeds of the i5-2400 and the i5-2500 will matter little in gaming. I think it would be better to go with the i5-2400 and save a bit there. But thats purely my opinion


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 28, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> In my opinion, the difference in stock speeds of the i5-2400 and the i5-2500 will matter little in gaming. I think it would be better to go with the i5-2400 and save a bit there. But thats purely my opinion



A'ight mate. How about the cabinet thing? got any opinion?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can get CoolerMaster Elite 430, its a great VFM cabinet. If you have some budge to spare, you can try for the Corsair Carbide 400R. It too is a solid case

I am a Corsair fan boy by the way, say what you want 

But no matter, the 400R is a great cabinet


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

Regarding i5 2400 and i5 2500, my vote goes to 2500 as Non-K series can't be overclocked. Also sandybridge processors respond very well even with slight clock speed increase. 

For Cabinet, get NZXT Source 201 Elite at 2.4K.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

But Cilus, isnt the stock i5-2400 good enough for his needs?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ for now its enough but as you can't increase clock, so getting the fastest "non-K" processor is the safer bet.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 29, 2012)

Valid point. Sorry for doubting you, Cilus. And thanks for the heads up, Sam


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 29, 2012)

Chances are high that I can extend my budget to around 50k. So I'm planning a configuration (maybe the cheapest) with i5 2500k. Here it is








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

Processor	Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500k	12830
Motherboard	Biostar TZ68K+	7430
Graphic Card	MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC	15800
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB	1610
Cabinet	NZXT Gamma	3250
Power Supply	Corsair GS600	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1130
Keyboard+Mouse	Logitech MK200	710
Speakers	Altec Lansing VS2621	2210
UPS	Numeric UPS 600 VA	1800
TOTAL		51040
1.Any suggestions to decrease price/better parts at same price range?

2.To limit it to 50k I'm planning to go for a CM Elite 311 (Cable management, black interior and comes with two fans @ Rs.2100). Will that be a good substitute to Gamma?

3.I've chosen the cheapest Z68 MB available. Could someone comment on the build quality of Biostar boards?

4.What about the GPU? Good deal? I personally prefer nVidia that's why I stood away from 6950

5.Again, my maximum resolution is *1600x900*. Is this configuration going to be an overkill/waste of money for gaming at this resolution that I must stick ti the 45k configuration? BTW no plan to upgrade the monitor in near future.

(Whoa!!! The more I read about stuff the bigger is this thread getting. Hope this is not getting tiresome for you amigos)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

there are various review links according to which biostar TZ68K+ is a very good quality mobo.i am not a gamer so no preference but as i understand it if you are planning to use the same monitor for at least 2-3 years then it would be a waste to upgrade your gpu too for the same duration.this means it would be best to buy the fastest gpu possible right now that fits your budget.


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Processor	Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500k	12830 buy this Theitdepot - Intel Core I5-2500K 6MB 3.30GHz Processor rs12768
Cabinet	NZXT Gamma	3250 buy this   rs 2536 Theitdepot - NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 9, 2012)

Disaster!!! Had to use 6k from my overall budget for some unavoidable matter. So that leaves me *44k maximum* to build the rig. So the current suggestions are almost irrelevant I guess. Maybe I'll start a new thread later this month. Thanks to all those who replied and helped.


----------

